# Eurotek O03



## jdhoward1992 (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone had Eurotek O03 wheels on their car?

I'm looking into ordering some, they are 18x8.5 +35 and will be on 225/45s

Will also be lowered on coilovers of course.

Just wondering if anyone has done this wheel setup before, i'm aware a 225 will stretch a tad.... will 8.5 +35 fit without poking? looking to make it no wheel gap/low as possible.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

You will have zero fitment issues


----------

